# side skirts for b13 4 door



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

i have 93 4dr, and looking for good ooking side skirts. i dont like most of the after market front ends so im making m own. I streched the stock bumper 4" lower and added 4" front spoiler. i think it looks great it just needs side skirts to balance the car out ...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

look around for ... big mouth side skirts










Steet Weapon Kits


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

very nice but not exactly what i was wanting .. ive seen the erebuni side skirts for a 2 door ... model 131 or something and thats pretty close to what i want but i own a four door and i havent seen anybodys car with the 4dr sideskirts on it ... erebuni makes em just doesnt have a pic to go with it ...


----------

